# [Darwin x86] Quelqu'un a t'il des conseils a donner pour l'install ?



## eric75011 (12 Novembre 2002)

Bonjour,

Je viens de finir de recuperer l'iso de Darwin pour x86 et je me demandais si quelqu'un avait des conseils a me donner pour l'installation ?

Merci

Eric


----------



## simon (12 Novembre 2002)

Le premier c'est de ne pas faire de double post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 merci

PS: J'efface l'autre message


----------



## eric75011 (12 Novembre 2002)

Hmm...
Ca ne faisait pas doublon cher modérateur...

Bref !

Si qq un a des infos (sur Darwin X86 hein, pas sur le cross posting   )


----------



## simon (12 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par eric75011:</font><hr />* Hmm...
Ca ne faisait pas doublon cher modérateur...

Bref !

Si qq un a des infos (sur Darwin X86 hein, pas sur le cross posting   )   *<hr /></blockquote>

C'est pas que je veux avoir le dernier mot, mais pour moi un dans OS X et l'autre ds UNIX and Co cela fait doublon


----------



## eric75011 (12 Novembre 2002)

Bon Simon, au lieu de pourrir mon thread... 
Tu as installé Darwin sur un x86 ?

J'ai fait pas mal de test avec OSX et sa couche Darwin sur PPC, mais j'aimerai bien savoir comment se passe l'install sur un pc... (possibilité d'utiliser un dual boot, problemes liés aux disks...etc

(Tiens, en me relisant, je vois tout de meme le lien avec OSX **ET** l'Open Source and C°... halalala ces modérateurs...tsss)


----------



## benR (12 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par eric75011:</font><hr />* 
Bon Simon, au lieu de pourrir mon thread... 
*<hr /></blockquote>


attends, une petite dernière, pour que tout soit clair, sur les règles de base d'utilisation des forums...

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par eric75011:</font><hr />* 
(Tiens, en me relisant, je vois tout de meme le lien avec OSX **ET** l'Open Source and C°... halalala ces modérateurs...tsss)
*<hr /></blockquote>

le lien ne t'autorise pas à poster dans les deux forums...
Moi si j'ai une question sur écouter des mp3 sur mon Titanium sous osX, je ne poste pas dans "Powerbook", "musique", et "osX"...


----------



## pacou (12 Novembre 2002)

Quelques fois je trouve l'esprit de ce forum très "gamin" et quand cela vient des modérateurs, ça me met (un peu) en rogne.

Pour en finir, j'ai beau lire le sujet, il ne fait pas référence au cross posting, qui me semble être un bon moyen d'élargir son auditoire quand le sujet est difficilement classable, mais de l'installation de Darwin sur x86.

Voilà un embryon de réponse : 
 <ul type="square">  [*]Première chose à faire : se rendre sur le site d'Apple concernant Darwin (à partir des pages sur MacOSX) 
 [*]Deuxièmement vérifier la compatibilité du PC (il me semble avoir lu que seuls les processeurs Intel et certaines cartes mères sont supportés) 
 [*]Troisièmement voir A Vos Mac qui a publié un article sur ce sujet. 
 [/list] 

Espérant avoir été constructif, à bientôt.

Voilà, voilà.


----------



## eric75011 (13 Novembre 2002)

Glissons sur le cross posting 

Merci pour l'info, je vais voir le dossier "A Vos Mac ".

J'avais une machine (pc pIII 750) à réinstaller au bureau et un peu de temps.

CD Darwin
Boot
Installation et partion automatique
bzz click ckick 20 mnts

prompt Root apres
configuration reseau (3com)

Tout c'est plutot bien passé

Il ne reste plus qu'a faire qq tests et a installer X (avec un OSX-like  

Bonne soirée


----------

